# Why I refused to check my carry-on bag for an Air Canada flight to Newfoundland.



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2017)

My camera gear was in my carry-on & when we got to boarding @ Toronto I was told I would have to check it, as the flight was full & no room for it in the cabin. I explained it had expensive fragile equipment inside so I could not check it. I was told to remove the fragile stuff & check it. I refused & took the bag with me onto the plane to find 80% of the overhead bins empty.

After the return flight from Newfoundland my suitcase came off the carousel missing a wheel & the corner of the bag mushy.

My wife's bag was also caved in.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 30, 2017)

Time for you to spend a lot more and much more durable case.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 30, 2017)

Agreed.  And for the same reason.  I won't check my camera equipment, it's too fragile.  I had a checked bag come back to me beat all to pieces, and had my camera been in there it to would have been beat to pieces.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Jun 30, 2017)

Was your gear in?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 30, 2017)

You flew Air Canada and that's the worst that happened?  I'd be singing Hallelujah!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 30, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Was your gear in?



Not in that checked bag but in a camera bag inside my carry-on.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 5, 2017)

We had this happen to us on several flights last year. The airline asked for, and in one case insisted, on people gate checking their carry-on items only for us to get on board and find at least a third of the overhead bins were empty.  Several different airlines.   On the one trip where I had a small roller bag full of camera gear, I told him I would have to remove all of my camera gear before I would give them my bag and the FA rudely told me just to "go ahead and get on".


----------

